# Schmiederezepte kaufen



## rotti08 (6. Dezember 2007)

gibt es denn irgendwo NPC die Schmiederezepte  verkaufen ohne Ruf etc haben zu muessen dafuer?


----------



## Pomela (7. Dezember 2007)

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/2955/


----------



## Defflight (8. Dezember 2008)

mal ein riesen lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einen Link zu einem Adon ... das beantwortet die Frage ja zu 100%.

Meines Wissens gibt es keine Dailys oder Händler, bei denen wir Schmiede, Rezepte bekommen.
Für Ruf gibts wieder massig Juwizeug und auch bissel Schneider / Lederer Kram ... aber Schmiederezepte? NEIN!
Also ich seh hier einen kleinen Nachteil für Schmiede.

Wenn wer doch weiß, wo es Schmiederezepte gibt, DANN - her mit der Antwort.


----------



## Sketty (8. Dezember 2008)

Habe bisher auch nur die Erfahrung gemacht, Schmiederezepte kaufen zu können, wenn man einen bestimmten Ruf bei einer Gruppierung hat (Agenturdämmerung und so weiter).


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

Gehe mal schwer davon aus das du Lich King meinst. Da gibt es nicht eine Blaupause zu finden, kaufen oder sonst wie zu erstehen.
Alles was es an neuem gibt lernt man beim Lehrer in Dalaran. Gilt auch für PvP-Equip !!!

ups aufs Datum geschaut, gab da noch kein Lichking  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BC nur über Ruf und Lootglück, die Blaupausen sind Randomloot in der offenen Welt sowie in Instanzen.


----------

